# 802.11d and beacon interval?



## yoyodasher

what is 802.11d and should i enable it? and what is beacon interval?


----------



## rich13348

is this on a wireless router and if so what make/model


----------



## yoyodasher

rich13348 said:


> is this on a wireless router and if so what make/model


My computer is connected from a belkin wireless adapter to the router because im upstairs and the routers downstairs and the make is bt home hub 2


----------



## rich13348

is the router working? if it is i recommend that you leave it as is. 802.11d is used for additional regulatory domains and is generally not needed as it is now rolled into the standard 802.11 version. regarding beacon intervals are you using a laptop or a desktop pc? if you are using a desktop then you do not have to activate it!


----------



## yoyodasher

rich13348 said:


> is the router working? if it is i recommend that you leave it as is. 802.11d is used for additional regulatory domains and is generally not needed as it is now rolled into the standard 802.11 version. regarding beacon intervals are you using a laptop or a desktop pc? if you are using a desktop then you do not have to activate it!


Yes desktop.


----------



## rich13348

in that case you do not need to worry about beacon intervals it is used when you are using a laptop nic that is on power save mode


----------

